# MUMBAI | Ashok Serenity | 225m x 2 | 739ft x 2 | 64 fl x 2 | U/C



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Twin residential tower of 65 floors


jinka sreekanth said:


> Ashok Serenity
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Damn it. Byculla is a locality in Mumbai. Mods, please fix it.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

U/C now












jinka sreekanth said:


> This is now U/C.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

xpost



Coolguyz said:


>


----------

